# priceing on factory,



## tnyblgn3 (Nov 17, 2008)

have this factory that I'm charging 80 per hour and so far its taken me about 2.5 hours with maneuvering between trucks and cleaning truck docks as well as snow blowing store front. so average plow of 1-3 inches 2.5 hours. However I have the customer complaining that its costing to much, it shouldn't take 2.5hours (after explaining my pricing) ect. so I need some advice if I am charging to much, and if it is taking to long how should i go about plowing it a better way? Thanks


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Where does the snow have to be put and are all of those trucks typically on site when you are plowing?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Did he sign a contract with those hourly rates and terms. If he did just tell him that is how long it takes to do the job correctly. You don't need to justify your pricing to any client. You give them a price to do the work and if they accept that price, they sign the contract and you fulfill your end of the agreement by doing the work in the most professional and efficient means possible. Plus he is getting all that done and the sidewalks for around $200. That is a great deal for him being in the Chicago area IMO. Good Luck on this one.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You could tell him you can save some time and him some money if he fired the ****** that parks the trucks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Burkartsplow;922474 said:


> Did he sign a contract with those hourly rates and terms. If he did just tell him that is how long it takes to do the job correctly. You don't need to justify your pricing to any client. You give them a price to do the work and if they accept that price, they sign the contract and you fulfill your end of the agreement by doing the work in the most professional and efficient means possible. Plus he is getting all that done and the sidewalks for around $200. That is a great deal for him being in the Chicago area IMO. Good Luck on this one.


I agree 100%...stand your ground....your giving them a good/fair deal



JohnnyRoyale;922512 said:


> You could tell him you can save some time and him some money if he fired the ****** that parks the trucks.


hehe


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dont work for less than 80 an hour....and give hime a per push price of like 300.... then see what he says


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell if he wants hours cut ,no sidewalks.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

The customer before he complained should of got up early and watched your firm plow off the site. He could then see for himself that the scope of work was done and the machines where moving at a safe productive speed. Perhaps then he wouldnt of even complained. Half the problem is they dont really know, what is involved in removing the snow .


----------



## tnyblgn3 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Yes*

Yeah those trucks are not in the front part but are on that side/back part. I tried to speed it up today got it done in about 2 hours but it looks like crap. I don't know what I'm going to do with this guy. First plow guy I guess stop plowing him and he called me and it was a spur moment verbal contract type deal, I am going to present him with a contract with my terms and condition after xmas though. Thanks for your help guys Merry Christmas !


----------



## tnyblgn3 (Nov 17, 2008)

iceyman;922631 said:


> dont work for less than 80 an hour....and give hime a per push price of like 300.... then see what he says


Is best way to clean truck docks is to first back drag then back up and front push?

He said its ok to stack snow in corners and if i have to on along the grass sides.

Then for the long middle parts i turn plow to left and sweep everything to left and stack in corner, Make sense?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats a resonable price what you are charrging him, all thoes trucks in the way and sideways i would be charging 250 a push with all thoughs trucks in the lot and then clean up fees for when the trucks get moved!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, there is nothing wrong with that price at all !!! with all those trucks, it is a major PITA, and high liability, if he can get it done cheaper then let him at it!!!, i do a fair amount of these factory types, and i tell you what, it well only take one time with a trucker getting stuck for a couple of hours for him to realize the good service is worth it. Personally i think he is full of sh!t, if $200-$250 is too much for him then he needs to shut his factory down.


----------

